# Weekly challenge - Selective color?  Never!  Select a color?  Yes!  3/16 - 3/22



## SquarePeg (Mar 15, 2018)

For this week's challenge - choose a color and look for it all week.  Post 1-3 shots each day where "your" color is dominant in the photo or adds just the right accent.  Choose wisely as there are no "swaps" once you commit to a color.  At the end of the week, post a collage of your favorite photos to showcase that color.  I'll leave it up to you to decide if black and white are colors but, no b&w photos allowed for this challenge.  As usual, please post only new photos taken for this challenge or taken this week.  And remember, this challenge is for fun - not every photo that you share here has to be portfolio worthy, just participate.  What's important is that you get out there and look around and shoot!!!


----------



## waday (Mar 16, 2018)

I’ll start. The yellow jumped out at me this morning.




This way by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Mar 16, 2018)

These were taken yesterday.  This weekend is another road trip, and next week is the geo user's conference, but I'll do what I can.  Maybe MLW will turn purple from the temperatures in New England.




Purple by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




Purple Too by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 16, 2018)

# 1
Because my favorite black (just like white) is not a color, I chose the color "red" for the most beautiful color of my youth. Little weird day today, so this quick snapshot of a red (Philips) Senseo coffee/espresso machine.

View attachment 155122


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 16, 2018)

I love the way red complements black and white.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 16, 2018)

It's planting time here on the farm, so with the hectic schedule the only colors I'll be seeing are John Deere green and dirt brown - I'll go with green.
Had a pretty good sunset last night followed by wind, the wind made for some less than ideal conditions in the dark.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 16, 2018)

sorry, i just couldn't resist.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 16, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> sorry, i just couldn't resist.



Don't be sorry.  You're color for the rest of this week is rust.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2018)

Okay, I too will go with John Deere green and dirt colors!


Pre-dawn, iPhone SE, John Deere 7320 tractor with work lights on. Hydraulically-activated sickle bar mower on back.



 
Pre-dawn, iPhone SE, John Deere 7320 tractor with work lights on. Hydraulically-activated sickle bar mower on back.



 

Sunrise! Gorgeous, late-winter sunups are part and parcel of the Pacific Northwest region. This is on Sauvie Island.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 17, 2018)

#2

View attachment 155184


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 17, 2018)

That gorgeous sunrise is stunning. Looking forward to see where else you spot that John Deere green this week.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 17, 2018)

Happy St. Patrick's Day! I guess going with green for the challenge was fitting for today. Here's leprechaun Sawyer, grandchild #7, sporting the green.


----------



## waday (Mar 17, 2018)

Yellow by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 17, 2018)

One more green one for St. Patrick's day. Kentucky bluegrass being grown for seed.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 18, 2018)

I unwittingly ended up with green also.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2018)

Shot on St. Patrick's Day, focusing on greens. All pics here were made with a 1975-era 135mm f/3.5 Ai-series Nikkor manual focus telephoto lens that I had bought about two hours earlier. All shots were made in Portland's Gabriel Park over about a 45 minute time span. Uncropped, D800.

.

Chain Link Fence and Tennis Court


Fir Bough Cascade in Open Shade


New Green Leaves on St. Patrick's Day


Raindrops on a Wintery Tree


My Son in Green-hued Reflections


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 18, 2018)

#3

View attachment 155216


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 18, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Shot on St. Patrick's Day, focusing on greens. All pics here were made with a 1975-era 135mm f/3.5 Ai-series Nikkor manual focus telephoto lens that I had bought about two hours earlier. All shots were made in Portland's Gabriel Park over about a 45 minute time span. Uncropped, D800.
> 
> .View attachment 155211
> Chain Link Fence and Tennis Court
> ...



Wow, a pack of extremely likeable shots!

Your son is adorable. give him a slug in the shoulder and mess up his hair for me


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 18, 2018)

Today's green started with a frosty old shotgun shell on a lichen covered fence, then an up close and personal with JD.


----------



## waday (Mar 18, 2018)

Leafy by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 18, 2018)

This photo is about green. Ignore the orange.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 19, 2018)

# 4

I'm glad I was able to make this picture this weekend, because it turns out that I have a nasty flu with a bacterial infection and it doesn't look like I can go outside with the camera the next 1 to 2 weeks.
For now, therefore, look for the color red in the house.
(saw this old billboard somewhere on a flea market this weekend)

View attachment 155263


----------



## waday (Mar 19, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> # 4
> 
> I'm glad I was able to make this picture this weekend, because it turns out that I have a nasty flu with a bacterial infection and it doesn't look like I can go outside with the camera the next 1 to 2 weeks.
> For now, therefore, look for the color red in the house.
> ...


Love the picture! So sorry to hear about the bacterial infection; that sounds nasty!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 19, 2018)

Yellow

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 19, 2018)

These seven shots are from Saturday and Sunday so went with St. Patricks green - seems to have been a popular color - I usually have too much green so I thought I would share some of that. 




green leaf




Pomelo




Cacao Pods




Green




grasshopper




Spider with green legs




Flower


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 20, 2018)

#5
Combination of the original image (a bundle of red thread) and an edit of this image.

View attachment 155297
View attachment 155300


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 21, 2018)

I had intended to faithfully stay on this week's challenge, but work has been crazy. I notice green more often, just don't get it onto here. A few 'greens' that did make it onto the camera phone at least.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 21, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > gk fotografie said:
> ...



Take care of yourself.  The flu season here in the US has been very bad with more deaths than usual.  The vaccine was not very effective this year but from what they have said on the news, even though it didn't prevent the illness it did lessen the symptoms for those who got it.  Both my daughter and I had terrible sinus infections that lingered for weeks.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 21, 2018)

#6
Help, thought we had thrown out this radio a long time ago, but I found it in my wife's hobby room yesterday ... and  still working fine!
I think we bought this radio somewhere in the early 1980's

View attachment 155326


----------



## waday (Mar 21, 2018)

Hydrant by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 21, 2018)

The hydrant, plus centerlines - overachiever!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 21, 2018)

More of that John Deere green. Yesterday, Spring arrived at 9:15 AM, according to the radio meterologist, Rod Hill. And on that day, we had nice sunny condition, and pretty blue skies!





iPhone SE

John Deere 7320, doors open, weights up front. This is "D7", one of a dozen Deere that roam this ranch. Each with cute names, like D1,D2,D9,and D10. Original, right?





iPhone SE

Today, the first full,complete day of spring the weather was gray,and overcast, with scattered light showers.

A collection of old John Deere weights in front of one of the shop buildings. This is quite color-accurate. Not sure if this is from color fading, or if these have been repainted at some point, but these had this odd hue to them. The rust is a good indicator of how this hue differs from what people expect is the natural JD green color.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 22, 2018)

green


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 22, 2018)

Derrel said:


> More of that John Deere green. Yesterday, Spring arrived at 9:15 AM, according to the radio meterologist, Rod Hill. And on that day, we had nice sunny condition, and pretty blue skies!
> View attachment 155360
> iPhone SE
> John Deere 7320, doors open, weights up front. This is "D7", one of a dozen Deere that roam this ranch. Each with cute names, like D1,D2,D9,and D10. Original, right?
> ...



photo #2 is my style, very nice!


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 22, 2018)

#7
We are not collectors, but here and there at home and abroad the special and weirdest beer coasters disappear into our bags or inside pockets. Actually, at home you do not do anything with them, they end up on the big pile, just like the fridge magnets, key rings etc.
But still, it remains difficult to let go, so we continue to surrender with 'NOT' collecting the rest of our lives.

View attachment 155367


----------



## waday (Mar 22, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> just like the fridge magnets


LOL. The wife and I have a liter-sized bag stored away in a drawer with magnets from all over.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 22, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > green
> ...



Thank you, gk. Yes, fluorite ball


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 22, 2018)

Old 7-Up bottle and I figured I'd end the week the same way I started it, with some John Deere green.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes, I know it's the 23rd and the challenge is over, but this green just caught my eye.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 23, 2018)

I loved everyone's photos in this challenge.  I was a bit ill this week and super swamped with other stuff and didn't get to shoot a single photo for this one!  We will definitely revisit this challenge and will force everyone to choose a different color next time.  Stay tuned for this week's challenge.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 23, 2018)

I didn't have time to participate this round, but did enjoy looking at everyone's photos.


----------

